# new graco gun leaks



## johnnybar (Sep 7, 2011)

Just got a brand new SG Pro with 515 RAC IV tip and hand tight guard. Checked it out with water today and it leaked about 2 big drops per second at the back of the plastic guard. It is not coming from misdirected spray at the tip. Do seals dry out sitting on the store shelf or did I get a lemon tip or seal?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

johnnybar said:


> Just got a brand new SG Pro with 515 RAC IV tip and hand tight guard. Checked it out with water today and it leaked about 2 big drops per second at the back of the plastic guard. It is not coming from misdirected spray at the tip. Do seals dry out sitting on the store shelf or did I get a lemon tip or seal?


Could be, replace the seals and you should be good, I like to use the yellow plastic ones.


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

My LX80 has leaked between the metal seal and the tip.


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

I picked up an SG3 as a quick fix one day and had a similar issue. After a few minutes, I took a pair of pliers and was able to tighten the guard another turn or two. No more leaks and I was able to hand tighten it after that with no leaking...

Also just picked up an SG20 (4 finger SGPro) the other day as it's still my favorite gun, even including the contractor series, ASM 500 and Tritech 360.


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

johnnybar said:


> Just got a brand new SG Pro with 515 RAC IV tip and hand tight guard. Checked it out with water today and it leaked about 2 big drops per second at the back of the plastic guard. It is not coming from misdirected spray at the tip. Do seals dry out sitting on the store shelf or did I get a lemon tip or seal?


It's not the gun, its the guard/seal.. new tips come with an extra seal just switch em out


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

Also notice sometimes the water leaks a bit but paint seems to be just fine. Odd but it worked


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

each time you change the tip change the metal seat and rubber gasket. O n anew gun just probably needs to be tightened although I had one that the store removed the tip guard and the seal fell out and they put it back on and then it leaked


----------

